# ملخص لكتاب secrets for succeful speakers



## eyadamk (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ...
الألقاء فن و ضرورة ملحة لأي شخص يريد ان يؤثر في الناس .... و كمهندسين يمسكون في زمام الأمور و يديرون الأعمال من خلال الأخرين لا بد من النجاح في التأثير في الناس و كذلك النجاح في ايصال الأفكار ... الملف المرفق عبارة عن ملخص لكتاب يهدف لتحقيق الأفكار الأنفة ... ارجو الفائدة للجميع و السلام.


----------



## ياسر التويتي (20 أغسطس 2006)

Jazak Allah Khair


----------



## eyadamk (9 سبتمبر 2006)

حياك الله .............


----------



## النائف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملخص


----------



## جنرال1 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورر على المرفق الى انزلته


----------



## جنرال1 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذه المساهمات القيمة. والى الامام


----------



## maseer (30 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## Ahmad Faraj (13 أكتوبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## Mr.LOAD (18 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع.......


----------



## mai_hafez (18 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank u so much


----------



## تورنادو (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشكور*

مشكور أخي على هذا المرفق


----------



## eng_houssam (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير اتمنى ان نلقى في هذا الكتاب الفائدة والنفع


----------



## the pump (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Thx A Lot And Highly Appreciated


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## egysad (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## ايلي توما (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ملتزم (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

أكرمك الله أخي الحبيب


----------



## أمير رمضان (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سعيد نهاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## بنت قاريونس (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shaaili (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الملخص


----------



## أهل الهمة (22 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتع ومفيد
ندعوا الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## visionpluss (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على الملخص


----------



## nofal (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Omar.ie (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على التلخيص المفيد في الحياه


----------

